# Cover Art For Young Adult Fantasy Novel



## jemcaesar (Aug 4, 2007)

I recently published a novel on Lulu.com and uploaded a cover and would appreciate some feedback/comments. I'm particularly interested in:

Suitability: Is this cover suitable for the book?

Quality: Is the artwork good quality?

Saleability: Does this cover make you want to buy the book?

Other: Is there anything else you would like to add?

Any and all feedback appreciated!

Of Shadowcats, Unicorns and a Girl Named Dew by Jamie McGraw (Book) in Science Fiction & Fantasy is where you can find it.


----------

